# Cedega 6.0.2

## rafiki21

Hola buenas tardes, mi pregunta es si alguien sabe como puedo instalar cedega en Gentoo, soy muyy pero muyy nuevo en este sistema y l averdad no tengo ni iede de como instalarlo, mi instalacion de gentoo la haci sobre Genkernel y tengo instalado Gnome

----------

## crazymonito

Encontre un poco de informacion sobre instalar Cedega en Gentoo, pero todo es en ingles.  Si puedes leer en igles, puedes usar esto:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Cedega

Si no lo entiendes, solo dime y puedo tratar de explicarlo en espanol.  Hay una razon que no quieres usar Wine con Playonlinux?  En Gentoo es un poco mas facil de usar.

----------

## rafiki21

Hola gracias por la respues brother de verdad gracias por tomarte tu tiempo para responder mi cuesiton, la verdad siempre estuve yo en Fedora y esto de Gentoo se me hace nuevoo practicamente, fue un desafio instalar el sistema gentoo con todo y driver de video nvidia y ambiente grafico osea gnome y pequeñas configuraciones y mas hacerlo todo a pantalla negra y a puro comando jua jua jua  :Twisted Evil:  , yo simplemente usaba cedega en fedora para jugar los juegos de Need for speed y el fabuloso battlefield 2 jajajajaja  :Laughing:   y bueno si hay alguna otra manera de poder jugar esos juegos pero mas el battlefield 2 estoy abierto a cualquier otras opciones y si me podroas ayudar pues te lo agradecesia muchoo de verdad me llamo Rafa y estoy a tus servicios brother y muchos justos

----------

## crazymonito

Ni problema, amigo.  A mi me han ayudado mucho aqui asi que estoy tratando de hacer mi parte, jaja.  Battlefield 2 y Need for Speed trabajan con Wine.  Puedes instalarlo usando 'emerge -pv wine' en un terminal.  Anadiendo '-pv' te ensena todos los 'USE tags'.  Si no estas seguro de cuales necesitas, yo recomiendo que uses todas excepto por 'samba' y 'win64'.  

Para editar los USE tags, abre /etc/portage/package.use (si no esta ahi lo puedes crear y recuerda que tienes que ser root para cambiarlo).  Ahi puedes escribir  *Quote:*   

> app=emulation/wine 

  y despues los USE tags que queres usar.  Esto es lo que tengo yo:

app-emulation/wine custom-cflags fontconfig gnutls gsn lcms ldap nas openal xcomposite xinerama xml gsm

Ahora puedes instalar wine y playonlinux con 'emerge wine playonlinux'.  Playonlinux lo hace mas facil para instalar juegos.  Este video te puede ayudar con playonlinux.  En el video instalan Fallout 3 pero te va ser similar con otros juegos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnS-gf6FLLY

----------

## rafiki21

ke onda brother, una molestia instale el wine y playonlinux  pero no me lo ejecuta, volvi a instalar todo el sistema y no e dormido jajaja instale kde pero cuando kiero ejecutar el playonlinux me aparese esto:

KDEInit no pude lanzar <<playonline>>: Could not find 'playonlinux' executable

jajaj de verdad no se como hacerle si puedes dame una mini gia o algo estare muy agradesido por ti, gracias por tomarte tu tiempo

----------

## crazymonito

Jaja, eso me paso a mi tambien.  Eso quiere decir que no estas en el grupo 'games'.  Para anadirte al grupo, cambiate a root, y entra esto en un terminal:

```
useradd -g nombredelgrupo tunombre
```

Si por alguna razon no te deja anadir tu nombre al grupo, tambien puedes editar /etc/groups. Ahi debe estar una linea que dice:

```
games:x:35:
```

Si ya esta ahi, puedes anadir tu nobre al final de esa linea.  Si no, copia lo que puse ahi y anade tu nombre al final.  Despues, puedes grabar el documento y tratar de usar playonlinux otra vez.  Espero que eso te ayude para que puedas dormir por fin!

----------

## NathanZachary

Moved from Gamers & Players to Spanish.

----------

## rafiki21

Gracias por tu ayuda brother pude ejecutar PlaOnLinux sin problemas añadiendo mi usuario a /etc/group   en la linea games:x:35:

y pude instalar sin ningun problema el juego que queria, lo unico que me quedo duda es la mala resolucion y cuando estoy jugando no tienes nada de graficos buenos y en la pantalla se ven como rallitas negras que parpadean, tengo una pc creo yoo desente jajajajaja es un core duo 2 con 3 gb en ram y en video una GeForce 9500GT de 1gb y bueno espero poder correr mejor los graficos del battlefield 2 y queria preguntarte si tienes messenger de hotmail y pedirte tu correo para agregarte y segir molestandote con mis preguntas jijijijijij  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Asegurate de tener direct rendering funcionando. Se puede verificar ejecutando:

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

También asegurate de estar usando opengl por hardware y no por software:

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Salud!

----------

## rafiki21

Hola gracias por responder mi cuestion, puse el comando de

glxinfo | grep direct

y me arrojo esto:

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,

Supongo que si tengo graficos y mas por que puedo correo peliculas y ambiete grafico con 3D a la perfeccion pero, hacerka de lo de abilitar el opengl tambien lo tengo

Mi configuracion de la targeta de video la hice por medio del nvidia-settings y tengo de resolucion 1280X1024 a 75Hz

Cuando estoy instalando el Battefield 2 por medio de PlayOnLinux casi hasta el final despues de seleccionar la targeta de video en este caso es Nvidia me aparese un recuadro que es este:

Do you've got "DinamicTwinViem" set to "FALSE" in your xorg.conf?

It's recommended

YES

NO

Don't-Know

Tendra que ver algo de mi problema con alguna coonfiguracion del xorg.conf??

O tendre ke meter en el xorg.con lo que me dice de DinamicTwinViem, busque en que xorg.con la parte de FALSE pero no esta solo encontre algo paresido en la seccion de "Screen" lo siguiente:

Section "Screen"

Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; 1280x960 +0+0; 1152x864_75 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Espero que puedan ayudarme y graciass................

----------

## i92guboj

 *rafiki21 wrote:*   

> Hola gracias por responder mi cuestion, puse el comando de
> 
> glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> y me arrojo esto:
> ...

 

Si te refieres a compiz u algún otro tipo de efectos de escritorio, asegúrate de desactivarlos cuando vayas a usar programas intensivos en OpenGL (por ejemplo, juegos 3d bajo wine). Si tras eso sigues teniendo los mismos problemas entonces podemos empezar a indagar por otros sitios.

Cuando se trate de wine, también te aconsejo que busques el juego en cuestión en la wine app database.

http://appdb.winehq.org/

Puede que otro usuario haya tenido el mismo problema y haya encontrado una solución. También es posible que necesites algún paso adicional para hacer funcionar el juego con wine (edición del registro, instalación de alguna dll a mano, etc.). Siempre conviene echar un vistazo por si acaso.

----------

